# FORGOTTEN Grocery Stores from the past - Life in America



## GURPS




----------



## vraiblonde

We had Hinky Dinky when I was a kid.  Not to be confused with Piggly Wiggly, which is what they had in the south.


----------



## Sneakers

NY had Bohack and A&P.


----------



## Clem72

GURPS said:


>



Had an Alpha Beta and an A&P anchoring either end of the same strip mall when I was a kid. Both of course went out of business and that whole block more or less became abandoned.


----------



## GURPS

Clem72 said:


> an A&P




Growing up the small town my mum was from had an A&P and we had one in Oxon Hill 1973

Actually Oxon Hill had

Giant
Acme
Atlantic and Pacific
Safeway


----------



## Kyle

We had an Acme near where I was growing up on MD202. I think it’s closed either in the late 60s to about 1970. After that my mother used to go to the Pantry Pride which I think might have been bought and become a Safeway.

Countless times we went there, Acme, and never once did I see one of those awesome rocket packs that Wiley coyote had.


----------



## RoseRed

I remember Alpha Beta in California.


----------



## gemma_rae

Jumbo on Naylor Rd in S.E.


----------



## Kyle

gemma_rae said:


> Jumbo on Naylor Rd in S.E.


used to be one of those on Eastern Avenue near Mount Rainier. That was the only one I ever knew of.


----------



## gemma_rae

Kyle said:


> used to be one of those on Eastern Avenue near Mount Rainier. That was the only one I ever knew of.


I'll be darned, they became Shopper's Food Warehouse.









						Shoppers Food & Pharmacy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Grumpy

Kyle said:


> used to be one of those on Eastern Avenue near Mount Rainier. That was the only one I ever knew of.


There was one on University Blvd(193) just past the original Ledo's.


----------



## Kyle

Grumpy said:


> There was one on University Blvd(193) just past the original Ledo's.


Dont remember that one. Must be a couple years before my time around there.


----------



## spr1975wshs

One missed here is Cub Foods, we shopped the one a little north of us in Beloit WI when we lived in the village of Rockton, IL.
It was the last Wisconsin store and closed in 2012.

The 3 biggest in my home town were A&P, First National (later known as Finast) and Stop & Shop. Only S&S still exists under the Dalhazie (sic) Group as a sister company to Giant.


----------



## Monello

Growing up in NJ, it was Grand Union, A & P and Shop Rite.  Shop Rite is still there and open in its' original location.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Monello said:


> Grand Union


I'd forgotten about them, had one near the college I went to in Vermont in the late 70's.
Grand Union beer was $0.69 a six-pack.


----------



## TPD

Wasn’t there a Grand Union in Lexington Park?


----------



## GURPS




----------



## gemma_rae

GURPS said:


>



That looks like me shopping!


----------



## stgislander

South Cumberland had A&P and Acme within a mile of each other.  Most of the others I remember were Mom and Pop places.


----------



## Clem72

RoseRed said:


> I remember Alpha Beta in California.


That's where this was, just a little ways north of San Fransisco.  We also had a Safeway and a Petrini's, though no one I knew was fancy enough to shop in Petrini's. It was literally a grocery store that caters to the wealthy and their butcher cost 10x what the normal grocery stores cost.


----------



## RoseRed

Clem72 said:


> That's where this was, just a little ways north of San Fransisco.  We also had a Safeway and a Petrini's, though no one I knew was fancy enough to shop in Petrini's. It was literally a grocery store that caters to the wealthy and their butcher cost 10x what the normal grocery stores cost.


Mine was in Mountain View.  I do remember Petrini's!


----------



## gemma_rae

stgislander said:


> South Cumberland had A&P and Acme within a mile of each other.  Most of the others I remember were Mom and Pop places.


I figured you for Food Land in Grantsville.


----------



## stgislander

gemma_rae said:


> I figured you for Food Land in Grantsville.


Too far to drive.  I guess they were a chain too since there were a couple around the county.  They all became IGA at some point.


----------



## gemma_rae

stgislander said:


> Too far to drive.  I guess they were a chain too since there were a couple around the county.  They all became IGA at some point.


It's closed now. Became a Shop 'n Save.


----------



## stgislander

gemma_rae said:


> It's closed now. Became a Shop 'n Save.


The Acme became a Mor For Less which is now closed, and the A&P became a Save-A-Lot. which is still open thankfully.


----------



## Loper

RoseRed said:


> Mine was in Mountain View.  I do remember Petrini's!


Commissary at Moffett Field


----------



## Kinnakeet

GURPS said:


>



Love the old cars to bad the whole Super Bee was not filmed


----------



## PeoplesElbow

I liked BiLo, which I think still exist in the south. I liked them mostly because I worked at Kroger at the time lol.


----------

